# water lettuce lighting?



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ok, so I'm trying some baby water lettuce for tadpole containers... but past attempts to use some indoors were with full sun hardened plants that didn't like the lighting change, and safe to say didn't go well. These are small little plantlets and I was wondering if anyone could give me some do's and don'ts, experiences, etc.

I'm playing with a couple different floaters and I'm not confident on their lighting requirements... duckweed grows anywhere but I'm trying to get stuff like water lettucs, salvinia, red root floaters, etc to be happy.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

In my experience if its been grown in an aquarium it does really good under just about any light. But I have never had any luck with them if they been grown out side. You can tell if they been grow inside because the leaves will be much more rounded and never get that "lettuce" like look to them
Brian


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The largest have leaves the size of my thumbnail and when I first saw them I didn't think they looked like lettuce at all (HAH!), so I was hoping being babies they'd be adaptable. Got to talk to Ed a bit about them and got a warning about their nutrient absorption... as in they may do too much for their own good in small tanks :lol: I'll make sure to just keep a small population for my uses in the larger tanks where excess nutrients IS an issue. Good to hear they aren't always a high light plant.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I've never heard of it doing well in anything but the highest light. There is a dwarf water lettuce that would work but im pretty sure its hard to come by in this country. You might beable to find a few smuggled plants


----------



## TKD (May 28, 2007)

I have mine growing under 6700K and 6500K for 117 Watts of lights on my 24" Tall (18X18) Viv.
They are growing well under that.


----------

